
NASA is opening up hundreds of patents to inventors, for free - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/10/07/nasa-is-opening-up-hundreds-of-patents-to-inventors-for-free/
======
acconrad
Horribly misleading title - they just waive the initial cost to acquire the
patented technology, but once a business starts selling a product they collect
their usual royalties:

> _Once the company starts selling a product, NASA will collect a standard net
> royalty fee. This money goes first to the inventor and then to maintaining
> the agency 's technology transfer activities and technology advancement._

source:
[http://www.technology.nasa.gov/startup](http://www.technology.nasa.gov/startup)

------
payne92
Why are NASA inventions not in the public domain, like any other work of the
US government?

